# Ghost Recon - Wildlands Beta



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I signed up for this ages ago and haven't been lucky enough to bag a code, i don't suppose on here has a friends invite for Xbox one that they would like to give me?:thumb:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Still trying myself also


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

SamD said:


> Still trying myself also


 Well if you get lucky enough to get a spare one you know where to send it:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Got one for PS4


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Got one for PS4


bugger it

Is it as good as it looks?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

d3m0n said:


> bugger it
> 
> Is it as good as it looks?


Its was ok only really got the game for less than a day so didn't really get into it that much!

I like the team work and the drone where you can fly into combat are first be fore heading in. Its defiantly on my list!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

There's an open beta coming soon so ill give it a go


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive had this on my Amazon watch list for about 2 yrs!! It does look good, but then so do most games before you buy them, and then you find out they aren't. I'll be checking the reviews before buying it.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yea I was excited, then watched some footage from JackFrags on YouTube and was bitterly disappointed.....

Pass for me....


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just bought an Nvidia GTX 1060 and it included a redemption code for a free copy of Wildlands. 

Only played a few hours, but really like it as it is similar in many ways to the Far Cry open world games. The vehicle handling is a bit 1980 arcade like and sometimes the AI is a bit pants, but the overall experience is very immersive. 

You can either gun n run, or gather intel and use drone / binoculars to avoid a fight. 

The visuals are really slick too, and not much strain on the system with the Nvidia Gameworks optimisation. Am getting a quiet and cool 60+ fps with everything maxed out at 1680 x 1050.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

